# Who are the most successful and popular musicians?



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

I read something about Yo Yo Ma possibly breaking a record for the size of a crowd he played for. I mentioned that I didn't know he was that popular and somebody said back that he was probably the most famous living musician. I didn't doubt this I just had no idea this was the case. I realized I had no idea who was well known to me and who was actually popular. I had difficulty finding out who the most successful or famous classical musicians of today are so I decided to make a post to find out.

Does anybody know who are the top names of currently active performers?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lang Lang :devil:


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Lang Lang :devil:


He was just about the first one I thought of who I knew must be top 5. I'm glad you mentioned him right away because I'm not asking about who the best are, just the most successful


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dedalus said:


> He was just about the first one I thought of who I knew must be top 5. I'm glad you mentioned him right away because I'm not asking about who the best are, just the most successful


I did understand that completely, there must be more, I do think it depends on what you mean by braking records, I mean Renée Fleming still does recitals in sold out concert halls, just been there myself last month.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Andre Rieu, Andrea Bocelli.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Anne-Sophie Mutter, Murray Perahia, Andras Schiff, Anna Netrebko, and Maurizio Pollini come to mind.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Many are crossover artists and popularisers. I'd add Lesley Garrett. I don't know what the measure of success is to be, but pianist Valentina Lisitsa is hugely popular both on youtube and on other media.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gustavo Dudamel has also the "super star status "


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Joshua Bell and John Williams come to mind. It might be argued these are pop stars however. (It's certainly harder for me to take them seriously because of my bias against popularity.)


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Would it be fair to say there aren't any huge stars like Gould, Callas, Liszt, or Chopin were? I'm asking from ignorance as I really don't know


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Dedalus said:


> Would it be fair to say there aren't any huge stars like Gould, Callas, Liszt, or Chopin were? I'm asking from ignorance as I really don't know


Yes, I think so - Karajan and Bernstein were probably the last stars in the world of classical music with that sort of fame.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Ras said:


> Yes, I think so - Karajan and Bernstein were probably the last stars in the world of classical music with that sort of fame.


Bernstein, Solti and Karajan were the last of the "megastar" conductors


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd add Yuja Wang as a current popular musician.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

bharbeke said:


> I'd add Yuja Wang as a current popular musician.


Yuja Wang -- plays at least half as well as Horowitz but is ten times better looking. Judges, your cards please!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks can be so deceiving .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Color me deceived.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't even find her that attractive. 7 out of 10 maybe


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Dedalus said:


> I don't even find her that attractive. 7 out of 10 maybe


More a 10 out of 7.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dedalus said:


> I don't even find her that attractive. 7 out of 10 maybe


I keep getting ads that you can find great deals on glasses on the Internet.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I keep getting ads that you can find great deals on glasses on the Internet.


Perhaps they are trying to tell _you _something.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

As I can see it's a thread about the most successful businessmen and businesswomen in classical music industry? 
did we mention 3 tenors? I think they were at the top couple of decade ago....and their contribute to classical music *industry *cannot be underestimated


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Liberace was successful and popular. And...?


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Liberace was successful and popular. And...?


And what?.......


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Galway played before more people and recorded more than Yo Yo.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Dedalus said:


> And what?.......


Well... and I'm not sure what that contributes to the discussion. Except, perhaps, that being successful and popular is not the same as being respected. Bernstein may be a rare example of someone who achieved all three.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Well... and I'm not sure what that contributes to the discussion. Except, perhaps, that being successful and popular is not the same as being respected. Bernstein may be a rare example of someone who achieved all three.


What discussion were we suppose to be contributing to? I was curious about who the most popular musicians were today so I asked about it. If the question is of no interest to you that's fine, but I fail to see what your complaint is about.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I would suggest that Simon Rattle is a well-known, successful and popular conductor. His popularity often works against him on here and amongst some critics but he has made some excellent recordings (and plenty of duffers too). Reminds me of a certain other man who conducted the BPO.


----------

